# Eclpise und JSp



## Bluevelvet64 (21. Jun 2007)

Hallo 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Eclipse beibringe JSP Seiten zu highlighten und die Tag automatisch zu erweitern.

Ich habe mir ein Plugin für Eclipse runter geladen und alle Files und Ordner die auf JSP hindeuten in den Plugin Ordner von Eclipse kopiert Jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Es kann doch nicht sein das ich die ganzen 80 MB die in dem Plugin sind nach Eclipse kopieren muss ??? 

Oder doch.

Habt ihr eine Idee

Danke im Voraus


----------



## The_S (21. Jun 2007)

Was hast du denn für ein Plug-In? WPT? Was hast du dagegen, dass 80MB mehr in deinem Eclipse-Ordner sind? So viel ist das ja auch wieder nicht ...


----------



## Halunken-Joe (21. Jun 2007)

Bluevelvet64 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Eclipse beibringe JSP Seiten zu highlighten und die Tag automatisch zu erweitern.



Versuche es doch einmal mit der All-In-One-Version: http://www.tutego.com/java/eclipse/plugin/eclipse-plugins.html#Enterprise



			
				Bluevelvet64 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kann doch nicht sein das ich die ganzen 80 MB die in dem Plugin sind nach Eclipse kopieren muss ???


Wen kümmern 80MB zusätzlich auf der Platte???


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2007)

Zunächst einmal kümmerst es mich. Nicht weil ich den Platz nicht habe, sondern weil ich zu der Genaration IT gehöre die noch aufs Byte schaut. Ich weiss heute werden auch Programme schlampig gross programmiert. Der Kunde kann sich ja neue Hardware kaufen. Siehe MS

Welche Plugins es gibt weiss ich auch. Allerdings passiert nichts in Eclipse. Ich hätte ja gerne eine Antwort von jemanden gehabt, der mir sagen kann was zu tun ist damit Eclipse die beiden Dinge ( highlighting und Klassenerweiterung ) erledigt.

Dumm-kluge Sprüche ( was kümmern schon 80MB ) sollten hier nichts zu suchen haben. Die helfen keinem weiter.


----------



## orribl (22. Jun 2007)

Hi Bluevelvet64,

hast du's mal mit .../eclipse.exe -clean versucht? Vielleicht erkennt er dann das Plugin. Was fuer eins hast du dir denn runtergeladen...?


----------



## The_S (22. Jun 2007)

Also

1.) Kann ich Fragesteller sind und eine ganz normale Antwort auf ihre Frage bekommen haben und meinen, sich aufspielen zu müssen, nur weil ihnen der Ton nicht passt (der zudem vollkommen in Ordnung ist), schonmal gar nicht ab!
2.) Wenn die entsprechend angebotene Software nicht benötigt werden würde, würde sich die Software wohl nicht verkaufen. Das ist aber definitiv nicht der Fall. Scheinbar sind auch einige User dafür durchaus bereit sich neue Hardware zu beschaffen, was wohl für die güte der Software spricht.
3.) Mag sein, dass du aus dieser Zeit kommst, dann solltest du aber Wissen, dass die IT-Branche recht schnell-lebig ist und sich Dinge schnell verändern. 
4.) Nur weil dir Produkte in der Größe überdimensioniert erscheinen heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch schlecht programmiert sind. Heutzutage wird eben der Schwerpuntk nicht mehr auf die zunehmend an Relevanz verlierende Speichergröße gelegt, sondern mehr auf Features/Visuelle Effekte.
5.) Wenn du ALLE Plug-Ins für Eclipse kennst, müsstest du ja auch das schmälste kennen und es ohne Probleme einsetzen können :roll:
6.) Warst du in deinem letzten Post nicht in der Lage eine normale Antwort auf meine Frage zu geben, welches Plug-In du denn verwendest. Durch Beantwortung dieser Frage wüssten wir nämlich schonmal was du überhaupt alles für Dateien hast. Stattdessen werden lieber dein(e) Helfer beschimpft.
7.) Ein Plug-In ist ein Plug-In und dafür da eine (schlank gehaltene ) Anwendung zu erweitern. Hier wird also schon Speicher gespart wo es nur geht. Und mal ehrlich, durchsuchst du neue Software nach Features die du nicht verwendest und löschst sie dann raus, nur um 2MByte zu sparen?
8.) Für einen Menschen mit scheinbar sehr viel IT- und Lebens-Erfahrung ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Halunken-Joe (22. Jun 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dumm-kluge Sprüche ( was kümmern schon 80MB ) sollten hier nichts zu suchen haben. Die helfen keinem weiter.



Hoppla, da ist etwas falsch angekommen. Ich fahre z.B. zweigleisig: Wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann schreibe ich etwas auf der Kommandozeile in Perl.  Ich kann nämlich auch auf das Byte gucken.

Als ich auf Dein Posting geantwortet hatte, habe ich gedanklich den Vergleich zwischen Perl und Java gezogen. Zwischen den beiden Sprachen stehen Welten denn für Java, insbesondere wenn Du graphische Oberflächen programmiert, benötigst Du schon fast zwangsläufig eine IDE. Klar es geht auch ohne, aber dann gehe ich doch lieber ins SM Studio - das tut nicht so weh.  Die typische IDE ist nun mal Eclipse und das kann schon fast mit Photoshop vergleichen, zumindest was die Anzahl der Features betrifft.

Und wenn Du Dich für Java entschieden hast, spielen die paar (in diesem Falle 80) MB nun wirklich keine Rolle mehr. Da zerbreche ich mir lieber den Kopf um wichtigere Sachen.

Friede?  :wink:


----------

